

Random Google email saying they're to charge me for using their free service now - fallat
http://pastebin.com/zDZ9VX1b

======
codepeach
+1, received the same email this morning.

------
SomeoneWeird
Obviously they've just decided to start charging for it, unless I'm missing
something?

~~~
fallat
It was a free service, and now it's not.

